# Tinned tomatoes & six other foods experts won't eat



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

7 Foods Experts Won't Eat | Wake Up World



> The resin linings of tin cans contain bisphenol-A, a synthetic estrogen that has been linked to ailments ranging from reproductive problems to heart disease, diabetes, and obesity. Unfortunately, acidity (a prominent characteristic of tomatoes) causes BPA to leach into your food.


I'll be switching to bottled tomatoes straight away!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the warning.Seems nothing safe anymore.Even the dogs and cats are being poisoned by the carpetbaggers.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I did tons of research on this subject.. and I haven't had tinned/canned store tomatoes in many, many years.. I prefer to can my own... bummer is that canning lids also have BPA in them.. but my reasoning is most BPA leaches into acid foods due to the fact that the food sits in the can and on the lining. my canned tomatoes are not sitting on/in the lining of the canning lid.. it is above it and dry. So even tho there is BPA on the lid I feel very comfortable that there is much less BPA in my product as the tomatoes do not sit or touch the lid. I have been sending an email to Jarden every so often asking them to change their liner to a BPA free material and while they say that they are researching it it may take them a while(aka.. I read this to mean until they are forced to by FDA..) to find a suitable replacement.
I have been buying frozen veggies if I have to have them.. and I try to freeze my own.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

Emerald said:


> my reasoning is most BPA leaches into acid foods due to the fact that the food sits in the can and on the lining. my canned tomatoes are not sitting on/in the lining of the canning lid.. it is above it and dry. So even tho there is BPA on the lid I feel very comfortable that there is much less BPA in my product as the tomatoes do not sit or touch the lid.


That totally makes sense to me too.


----------

